# Aristo 4 wheel Motor Blocks



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone know about the Aristo (ART29351) replacement motor blocks with sideframes? Are these the newer motor/ball bearing system they use today? What type of motor is used in them? I want to try to scratchbuilt something and will start with these, but I just wanted a bit more info.

Nate


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they are the new ball bearing blocks. Not sure on the motor type but its pretty strong. I have one in the bottom of my bashed boxcab and it will easily pull 10 cars on fairly level track - 










-Brian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate, the new Aristo motor blocks work right nicely for a number of bashing applications as do the USA 44 tonner, NW-2 and the GP/F series.

I've used a number of the large Hartland motor blocks as well.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

In my humble opinion the AC 2 axle motor blocks are the best available. Very smooth running. They have a 3 point suspenson for semi equalisation.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Price wise, the USA 20 tonner block retails for $30 and has sliders. Wire connections are on one end and are like the LGB motor blocks. Outer leads are for the motor, and inner leads are for track power. 

I glued one to a modified RC towmater truck and added solder bar weights for bumpers and this little truck pulls 5 cars with ease. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/towmater/IMG_1026.JPG 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/towmater/IMG_1027.JPG


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Do the USA blocks come with sideframes? One of the reasons I wanted the Aristo blocks is that they come with the sideframes I want to use.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

the Aristo blocks are the newest version and have adaptor cables to mate to SOME of the older locos. THe really old ones will require some wire splicing. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips9/trolly_tips.html


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

the USA block does not come with the side frames. Also, the axle protrudes out through a side frame on the 20 tonner version. 
I just left them in place, but they could have been cut off. 

PS, I run at shows and the Towmater gets a lot of attention from people of all ages. Yesteday I finally added the single headlight with an LED.


----------

